# daisy mod question? need help!



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

hello, i'm new to this forum so dont be offended if im doing something wrong. Anyway i have a daisy f16 slingshot that i've grown attached to and i dedicate whenever i can to practice shooting. My question is directed towards the quality of the handle. I think the the steel Y framing is strong and durable but the handle could be better. For those of you who aren't sure of what im talking about i'll explain. The daisy f16 handle is two plastic halves that are held together between the lower steel frame of the Y which runs around the plastic. When you shoot for extended periods of time the two halves of the handle shift and it really isnt a major concern but its the little things that get to me it seems. In case the handle were to break i would be left with just the steel frame. I was really curious if i could buy or create a wooden handle to slide into the frame and take out the plastic. i feel that it would have a more solid feel to it. So guys... can it be done? If so how? details would be greatly appreciated for a simple way to do so since im only 16 and dont have much access to special tools. If you guys have a way for me to pull this off please share! If i can buy a custom handle somewhere post that aswell! All answers will be greatly appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Th F-16 is an OK plinker and can be improved. You can easily replace the plastic handle with a wooden one, or wrap the handle with 550 paracord. The biggest improvement you can make is to ditch the horrible Daisy yellow tubes and tie on a decent set of flats. There is lots of info on the Forum about modifying wire frame slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You could also wrap the handle tight with tape to give a better grip and keep it solid and held together tight. You could also make a custom fit to your hand handle out of epoxy material. Some people shoot it without the plastic handle or wrap it in para cord.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

i can't say its top quality but i guess ive become so used to handling it i can succesfully hit an apple juice bottle about 9-10 out of every 10 shots from about 25 feet away and a regular water bottle maybe 5 out of 10 times i would say. I've had the slingshot since august and have practiced since then. The way i figure it is that if i can become very proficient with the daisy f16 after practicing for a while i would deserve an upgrade. Thats just my mind set im not to sure if its logical to everyone else hahaha. Thankyou for the input guys one of these days i may have to start a DIY project


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have fun and keep shooting!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

thankyou!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Same as treefork said.

I wrapped my F 16 handle is electrical tape and it feels great.


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Nov 29, 2013)

As soon as I bust the bands on my F16, my plan is to wrap it in gutted 550 cord and tie on flat bands or chain some #64 office rubber -- and put on my bigger, softer, homemade pouch. I'm confident it'll be a huge improvement.

I've been enjoying practicing with my stock F16 from Walmart, though. And, to think it all started off trying to find a way to get squirrels to come around to my side of the tree for hunting.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

What a transformation! Good job!


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Nov 29, 2013)

Fightinggoat said:


> Here is mine


Now, if I could only figure out that weaving pattern I'd be all set.

This is exactly what I was hoping to do by dumping the scales and adding the para cord. Is it gutted?


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

KeithTheSnake said:


> Fightinggoat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine
> ...


No, it is ungutted 550 cord.
The weaving pattern is just alternating sides going through the middle.
So instead of wrapping around the whole handle, I would lace the cord through the center and then switch sides if that makes any sense.


----------



## KeithTheSnake (Nov 29, 2013)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks. When I get out from under some paperwork, it's my next project.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice Job.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is mine, I tried wrapping with paracord at first but did not like it. So I wrapped it in some small black latex tubing (sloppily) and love the way it grips and feels. This is actually one of my favorite shooters, which is funny as I paid around 5 bucks at Walmart. Never have a hand slap, regardless of how mismatched my ammo is. Prong style slingshots are definitely a favorite of mine, looking to get a high quality one from Lee Silva soon.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I removed the plastic handle from my Barnett Strike 9 and did a denim Micarta style wrap on the handle. This makes my grip quite a bit higher on the forks and gives some "heft" to the slingshot. Not too good looking but feels good in the hand.

Grumpy





  








Strike 9




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Mar 23, 2014


__
3



Micarta style denim wrapped Barnett Strike 9


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

How comfy are those paracord wraps? I've replaced the yellow daisy tubes with red tapered trumarks (what a difference!!) but I'm still using the plastic handle. I don't have any issues with it yet, but I may have to tinker with it "just because" once I get my first wooden one built (I don't want to be left without a working slingshot!)

-GB


----------

